# Migration PC - Mac



## clarex (23 Juin 2007)

Actuel utilisateur d'un PC, j'envisage l'achat en octobre prochain d'un macbook afin d'avoir directement Léopard.
J'ai besoin pour le boulot de conserver tous les messages envoyés et reçus les 2 denières années ainsi que tous mes contacts actuellement stockés et classés sur Outlook (office 2003).
Le transfert de ces données est il possible et aisé sur mail et carnets d'Adresse ? 

D'autre part j'ai régulièrement besoin de transférer mes contacts (environ 600) sur excel. Cette opération aisée avec outlook est elle envisageable entre excel et mail ou bien faut il installer et utiliser Outlook pour mac ?

Dans l'attente de vos réponses, merci d'avance.

Alex


----------



## bafien (23 Juin 2007)

Bonjour,

C'est exactement le travail que j'ai réalisé il y 2 mois lors de mon switch....
Pour les mails c'est assez simple mais un peu plus long et fastidieux pour les contacts...

Mais c'est le moment de faire le ménage dans tout ça....
 

Pour l'exportation des contacts sous Excel je sais pas... je vais essayer..

A+


----------



## clarex (23 Juin 2007)

Merci Bafien

Maintenant tu utilises donc Mail+carnets d'adresse ? 
Au niveau de l'utilisation de mail est t'il aisé dans la boite de réception de créer des dossiers pour le classement des mails (perso, pro, ....) ? De même pour les adresses.

Alex


----------



## BernardRey (23 Juin 2007)

clarex a dit:


> Cette opération aisée avec outlook est elle envisageable entre excel et mail ou bien faut il installer et utiliser Outlook pour mac ?


Outlook n'existe pas pour Mac. Par contre, si tu installes Office, tu auras Entourage, qui est le logiciel de messagerie Microsoft pour le Mac. 

Si tu utilises Outlook sur Exchange, tu n'auras pas de difficulté à tout récupérer avec Entourage. Sinon, pour les contacts, le mieux reste l'export en texte tabulé, mais il est préférable de faire un détour par Excel (par exemple) au moment du transfert pour ne pas être embêté par les problèmes de caractères du texte brut. Pour la suite, Entourage se synchronise sur la base Truth comme les applications Apple (Carnet d'adresses, iCal...) et ça permet de disposer des contacts et des rendez-vous partout où c'est nécessaire. Entourage permet d'exporter les contacts, donc pas de souci de ce côté là non plus.

Pour ce qui est d'importer les messages, c'est un sujet qui a déjà été abordé plusieurs fois sur ce forum. Il y a plusieurs méthodes, la plus pratique et la plus sûre (à mon avis) consiste à passer sous Windows par Outlook Express et DbxConv ce qui te permettra d'avoir des archives au format MBOX qui sont directement récupérables dans Entourage, dans Thunderbird ou dans Mail. 

En ce qui concerne Office, par contre, on peut te recommander d'attendre un peu si tu dois l'acheter, puisque la version spécialement revue pour les MacIntel doit sortir vers la fin de l'année. Entre-temps, tu pourras peut-être patienter avec la démo téléchargeable sur Mactopia...


----------



## bafien (24 Juin 2007)

clarex a dit:


> Merci Bafien
> 
> Maintenant tu utilises donc Mail+carnets d'adresse ?
> Au niveau de l'utilisation de mail est t'il aisé dans la boite de réception de créer des dossiers pour le classement des mails (perso, pro, ....) ? De même pour les adresses.
> ...



Oui j'utilise le couple mail + carnet d'adresse....  c'est un couple sans nuage... 
Il n'y à rien de plus simple pour classer automatiquement les mails dans des boîtes aux lettres classique ou des boîtes aux lettres intelligentes.
MAIL est un bon logiciel  

A+


----------



## BernardRey (24 Juin 2007)

bafien a dit:


> MAIL est un bon logiciel


... sauf pour ceux qui souhaitent envoyer des pi&#232;ces jointes &#224; des utilisateurs de Windows (on ne choisit pas toujours ses amis sur le seul crit&#232;re de l'ordinateur qu'ils utilisent, sans parler des relations plus professionnelles ) voir les nombreux fils sur le sujet...


----------



## clarex (24 Juin 2007)

BernardRey a dit:


> ... sauf pour ceux qui souhaitent envoyer des pi&#232;ces jointes &#224; des utilisateurs de Windows



C'est&#224; dire ?
Quelles sont les difficult&#233;s &#224; envoyer des p&#232;ces jointes (word, excel, pdf, photos ....) ?


----------



## BernardRey (24 Juin 2007)

clarex a dit:


> C'est à dire ?
> Quelles sont les difficultés à envoyer des pèces jointe (word, excel, pdf, photos ....) ?


Mail encode comme un cochon dès qu'il y a des pièces jointes, avec un jeu de caractères qui n'est pas standard. Du coup les utilisateurs des versions récentes d'Outlook reçoivent des messages illisibles et les pièces jointes sont inexploitables. Si tu fais une recherche sur le forum tu verras, ça revient sans arrêt (il y a des contournements, ceci dit).

Autre problème récurrent (moins grave mais, que je sache, sans solution) : l'impossibilité de mettre une image JPG en pièce jointe. Mail l'incorpore automatiquement dans le corps du message.


----------



## clarex (24 Juin 2007)

BernardRey a dit:


> Mail encode comme un cochon d&#232;s qu'il y a des pi&#232;ces jointes, avec un jeu de caract&#232;res qui n'est pas standard. Du coup les utilisateurs des versions r&#233;centes d'Outlook re&#231;oivent des messages illisibles et les pi&#232;ces jointes sont inexploitables. Si tu fais une recherche sur le forum tu verras, &#231;a revient sans arr&#234;t (il y a des contournements, ceci dit).
> 
> Autre probl&#232;me r&#233;current (moins grave mais, que je sache, sans solution) : l'impossibilit&#233; de mettre une image JPG en pi&#232;ce jointe. Mail l'incorpore automatiquement dans le corps du message.



Pas encourageant tout &#231;a !!!! Qu'appelles tu un jeu de caract&#232;res pas standard ? Un document word ou excel &#233;crit avec un jeu de caract&#232;re assez basique (verdana, times news roman, arial, ...) risque d'apparaitre d&#233;form&#233; voir illisible au destinataire ? 

Donc pour le boulot et des &#233;changes de fichiers, mieux vaut utiliser entourage alors ?


----------



## BernardRey (24 Juin 2007)

clarex a dit:


> Qu'appelles tu un jeu de caract&#232;res pas standard ?


Pour une raison obscure, au lieu d'encoder avec le classique r&#233;glage *charset="iso-8859-1"* Mail s'obstine &#224; encoder avec charset="MACINTOSH" qui n'a rien de standard et n'est donc pas toujours reconnu (normal). En g&#233;n&#233;ral, &#231;a se traduit &#224; la r&#233;ception en un remplacement des lettres accentu&#233;es par des caract&#232;res asiatiques qui rendent le tout assez illisible, et les pi&#232;ces jointes ne sont pas reconnues comme telles mais comme des successions de caract&#232;res sans signification dans le corps du message.

On peut contourner la chose pour forcer l'encodage en (par exemple) UTF-8, ce qui permet de passer sans probl&#232;me. Comme d&#233;j&#224; dit, une petite recherche sur le forum t'apportera des pr&#233;cisions (sujet r&#233;current).



clarex a dit:


> Un document word ou excel &#233;crit avec un jeu de caract&#232;re assez basique (verdana, times news roman, arial, ...) risque d'apparaitre d&#233;form&#233; voir illisible au destinataire ?


Non, &#231;a n'a rien &#224; voir avec les polices utilis&#233;es dans les pi&#232;ces jointes. &#199;a concerne l'encodage du message.



clarex a dit:


> Donc pour le boulot et des &#233;changes de fichiers, mieux vaut utiliser entourage alors ?


Pour cet aspect, disons que c'est plus simple avec Entourage (qui rajoute en plus automatiquement les extensions quand elles font d&#233;faut). Mais il a aussi ses points faible, comme par exemple une gestion pas terrible du HTML complexe (Mail n'est pas tr&#232;s bon non plus, sur ce point). Sur ces registres, Thunderbird serait mieux adapt&#233; (particuli&#232;rement si on veut faire des envois de mailings en HTML, justement) mais, par contre, il n'est pas bien int&#233;gr&#233; &#224; Mac OS X, lui (pas de synchro du carnet d'adresses, etc.)



clarex a dit:


> Pas encourageant tout &#231;a !!!!


Rien n'est 100&#37; parfait, le mieux sera de te faire ta propre id&#233;e &#224; l'usage... On finit tous par trouver chaussure &#224; notre pied - et c'est plus agr&#233;able qu'Outlook de toute fa&#231;on (je m'en sers tous les jours...)


----------



## clarex (24 Juin 2007)

BernardRey a dit:


> Rien n'est 100% parfait, le mieux sera de te faire ta propre idée à l'usage... On finit tous par trouver chaussure à notre pied - et c'est plus agréable qu'Outlook de toute façon (je m'en sers tous les jours...)



Merci Bernard pour toutes ces infos ....
Cela dit mon boulot m'oblige à envoyer et recevoir nombre de mails tous les jours et jen'ai jamais eu de soucis avec outlook, alors ce qu etu m'explique ne me rassure pas beaucoup pour me lancer dans ce nouvel investissement ....

Penses tu qu'avec Leopard, ce genre de problèmes pourraient être corrigés ?

Encore merci pour toutes ces infos précieuses.

Alex


----------



## BernardRey (24 Juin 2007)

clarex a dit:


> Cela dit mon boulot m'oblige à envoyer et recevoir nombre de mails tous les jours et jen'ai jamais eu de soucis avec outlook, alors ce qu etu m'explique ne me rassure pas beaucoup pour me lancer dans ce nouvel investissement ....


Il ne faut rien exagérer. La preuve, si tu es "content" d'Outlook, je ne vois pas trop ce que tu peux craindre. Moi, tous les jours je peste contre ce logiciel qui n'est même pas foutu, quand on supprime un message, de passer au message suivant, mais qui passe au précédent. Qui n'est compatible avec presque rien. Qui n'est pas foutu de travailler correctement en texte brut. Ni de faire des citations correctes, etc. etc. 

Franchement, les désagréments cités ci-dessus sont vraiment mineurs par rapport aux défauts d'Outlook (et, comme déjà dit, j'utilise Outlook tous les jours au boulot depuis des années, je connais). Comme en plus il y a le choix, il n'y a vraiment pas grand chose à craindre 

Tiens, au moins un point de convergence entre Outlook et Mail : aucun des deux ne sait lire les newsgroups (NNTP). A moi, ça peut me manquer, mais à toi, est-ce que ça te manque ?



clarex a dit:


> Penses tu qu'avec Leopard, ce genre de problèmes pourraient être corrigés ?


Ça dépend de ce que tu veux dire. Leopard va forcément apporter un certain nombre de changements. Savoir lesquels, à l'heure actuelle, c'est impossible... Comme dans toute évolution d'un logiciel, il y aura certainement des points que les uns considéreront comme des améliorations fondamentale là où d'autres ne verront que des gadgets, et des points qui seront considérés comme des reculs par les uns et une modernisation par d'autres.

A mon (humble) avis, ce qu'il faut voir, c'est ce que ça permet (ou ne permet pas) dans l'utilisation qu'on souhaite en faire.


----------



## clarex (25 Juin 2007)

BernardRey a dit:


> Tiens, au moins un point de convergence entre Outlook et Mail : aucun des deux ne sait lire les newsgroups (NNTP). A moi, &#231;a peut me manquer, mais &#224; toi, est-ce que &#231;a te manque ?


Je savais m&#234;me pas que ca &#233;xistait et ce que c'est, alors avant que ca me manque .....


Venant du PC vers mac je sais qu'il faudra changer quelques habitudes mais j'aurai toujours les m&#234;mes besoins ....

Concr&#232;tement j'ai une utilisation simple (mais intense d'outlook) :
-Envoi et r&#233;ception de mails  (en html m&#234;me si je ne sais pas bien ce que c'est) avec souvent des pi&#232;ces jointes (jpeg, word, excel, pdf) attach&#233;es ou dans le coprs du mail. 90&#37; de mes contacts doivent &#234;tre sur PC et si mes clients re&#231;oient du Chinois, c'est pas trop classe, ils vont croire que j'ai d&#233;localis&#233; mon activit&#233;s 

-Exportation une fois par mois d'une partie de mes contacts (environ 700) sur un tableau excel. cette fonction ais&#233;e sur Outlook peut surement se faire sur mac, seulement j'ai besoin d'en avoir la certitude sinon c'est 3 jours de copier-coller .... et ca ne m'enchante gu&#232;re.

Le probl&#232;me est que pour l'instant je n'ai pas encore de mac sous la main donc j'ai du mal &#224; voir ce que je peux et ne peux pas faire.

Alex


----------



## BernardRey (26 Juin 2007)

clarex a dit:


> -Envoi et réception de mails (en html même si je ne sais pas bien ce que c'est) avec souvent des pièces jointes (jpeg, word, excel, pdf) attachées ou dans le coprs du mail. 90% de mes contacts doivent être sur PC et si mes clients reçoient du Chinois, c'est pas trop classe, ils vont croire que j'ai délocalisé mon activités


Comme déjà vu, pour Mail 2 c'est un point faible bien connu, mais il existe des contournements (faire une recherche te donnera les indications, comme dans ce fil). Reste à savoir ce qu'il en sera dans la prochaine version (celle qui viendra avec Leopard). Mais si c'est toujours buggé d'origine le même contournement sera toujours opérationnel. Et il existe d'autres logiciels, comme vu également, qui fonctionnent très bien.



clarex a dit:


> -Exportation une fois par mois d'une partie de mes contacts (environ 700) sur un tableau excel. cette fonction aisée sur Outlook peut surement se faire sur mac, seulement j'ai besoin d'en avoir la certitude sinon c'est 3 jours de copier-coller .... et ca ne m'enchante guère.


Entourage et Thunderbird proposent directement l'export des contacts au format texte. Carnet d'adresses le permet avec des utilitaires complémentaires.


----------



## clarex (30 Juin 2007)

Un détail, il y a un correcteur orthographique sur mail et entourage ?


----------



## BernardRey (30 Juin 2007)

clarex a dit:


> Un détail, il y a un correcteur orthographique sur mail et entourage ?



Oui. Celui de Mac OS X pour Mail, le sien propre pour Entourage.


----------

